# Looking at pups tomorrow!!!



## Dawn A (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi all,
We have never been through a breeder experience as our Maverick was a rescue puppy. We are going to look at puppies tomorrow. Thinking female this time around. Any advise on what to look for in an 8 week old pup. Good traits, bad traits, coloring, temperament, nerves. Anything we should do to the puppy to test it (that sounds terrible; you know what I mean....lol)?
Thanks!
:grin2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How exciting! If your breeder is a good breeder, he/she can help you with a good match. It all depends on what you are looking for. It is hard from here to tell you what to look for, so let us know more specifically. Be ready to walk away if your intuition doesn't agree with your eyes or heart.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with wolfy dog. If your breeder is good, they will be able to match one of their puppies with what you are looking for in a dog . Are you looking for companionship, do you plan to work the dog, maybe show? These are things you should def bring up. There is also the possibility they may not be breeding what you are looking for, too. You should also find out if they did any health testing on the parents and if they have a contract, look it over first before falling in love with a pup, you may or may not agree with it.


----------



## Adirondackman (Apr 6, 2017)

As my breeder says, when you have superior parents with good blood lines, whichever puppy is taken home will be nice. He says many " pick of the litter" dogs have become failures and the opposite is true simply because of the way they have been treated and raised.Naturally puppies show certain tendencies, but a kind well brought up dog is our responsibility.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Adirondackman said:


> As my breeder says, when you have superior parents with good blood lines, whichever puppy is taken home will be nice. He says many " pick of the litter" dogs have become failures and the opposite is true simply because of the way they have been treated and raised.Naturally puppies show certain tendencies, but a kind well brought up dog is our responsibility.



I would have to say I respectfully disagree with your breeder. A good breeder will be able to match up a puppy to the family or new owner with what their needs, goals and experience is.


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,
No, that isn't bad at all. Get on the web and research temperament testing. Learn what to do it is important.
Go to Alta Tollhaus read their articles. You need to do your home work 1st The effort will be well worth the time you invested as you search for the right pup.
Best regards,
K River


----------

